# Made my first pizza in four years.



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

Made my first pizza since I had to leave the restaurant industry. The kid was amazed when I tossed the dough in the air to stretch it out. He told me I was like a chef. 
If he only knew how much time I’ve spent I a kitchen. I broke in the new pizza stone on the Masterbuilt. Pizza was cooked great. Wife told me the sauce wasn’t right. Next time I guess I’ll have to make it rather than do store bought. With how easy this was I see more pizza in our future.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 27, 2021)

She looks great to me.  You still have the touch. I have to agree with making the sauce rather than buy it. Just something about being homemade, even when we use the same ingredients, without the additives, found commercially.  
John


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2021)

Good looking pizza! I'd have dough thrown all over the house...LOL
Jim


----------



## PPG1 (May 27, 2021)

Love the pizza.  Looks great from here


----------



## smokerjim (May 27, 2021)

looks excelant! i tried tossing it once i think it's still stuck to the ceiling


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 27, 2021)

Good looking pizza, love me some pineapple on mine also. I have tossed quite a few pizzas in the air many many years ago.
Yes make your own sauce, plum tomatoes hand crushed and your own blend of spice , nice

David


----------



## BBQ Bird (May 27, 2021)

SKade said:


> Made my first pizza since I had to leave the restaurant industry. The kid was amazed when I tossed the dough in the air to stretch it out. He told me I was like a chef.
> If he only knew how much time I’ve spent I a kitchen. I broke in the new pizza stone on the Masterbuilt. Pizza was cooked great. Wife told me the sauce wasn’t right. Next time I guess I’ll have to make it rather than do store bought. With how easy this was I see more pizza in our future.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great.  Which Masterbuilt do you have?  And what temp did you run at?  Pre-heat the stone?  If so, for how long?


----------



## zwiller (May 27, 2021)

What a minute...  There's PINEAPPLE on that pizza?!?!?!   How do I unlike????   

Stick around here long enough and you will be making your own pepperoni.


----------



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> She looks great to me.  You still have the touch. I have to agree with making the sauce rather than buy it. Just something about being homemade, even when we use the same ingredients, without the additives, found commercially.
> John


Agreed. Homemade sauce is definitely going on the next on.


----------



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Good looking pizza! I'd have dough thrown all over the house...LOL
> Jim


It’s not as hard as it looks. When I was helping down at the pizza station we hardly ever had to use the ladder to retrieve the dough.


----------



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Love the pizza.  Looks great from here


T


PPG1 said:


> Love the pizza.  Looks great from here


Thanks.


----------



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> looks excelant! i tried tossing it once i think it's still stuck to the ceiling


Just get a reptile lamp and cook it low and slow.


----------



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Good looking pizza, love me some pineapple on mine also. I have tossed quite a few pizzas in the air many many years ago.
> Yes make your own sauce, plum tomatoes hand crushed and your own blend of spice , nice
> 
> David


It’s a skill you don’t really lose. Not useful in any other situation but still a skill that sticks with you. The sauce is definitely going to be made next time. I just wanted to keep it simple for the test run. Honestly I also didn’t know the store bought would be that bad either. Normally I can doctor a sauce and make it palatable. This there was no hope.


----------



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

BBQ Bird said:


> Looks great.  Which Masterbuilt do you have?  And what temp did you run at?  Pre-heat the stone?  If so, for how long?


I have the gravity series 560. I ran it at 555. I put the stone on before I lit the grill. It was up to temp by the time I assembled my pizza. I used parchment paper because I don’t have a pizza paddle. The paper worked out just fine. Easy to put on the stone and easy to remove. It went for 11 minutes. Crispy on the bottom and crust was all nice and brown.


----------



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

zwiller said:


> What a minute...  There's PINEAPPLE on that pizza?!?!?!   How do I unlike????
> 
> Stick around here long enough and you will be making your own pepperoni.


Pineapple belongs on pizza sir.  Funny you mention pepperoni. I’ve only cured bacon and pastrami so far but I have a broke down refrigerator from a restaurant that I plan on turning into a curing chamber to do salami, pepperoni and the like.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 27, 2021)

SKade said:


> It’s a skill you don’t really lose. Not useful in any other situation but still a skill that sticks with you. The sauce is definitely going to be made next time. I just wanted to keep it simple for the test run. Honestly I also didn’t know the store bought would be that bad either. Normally I can doctor a sauce and make it palatable. This there was no hope.


Yes i still find myself once in awhile spinning a washcloth in the air. Wife thinks I'm nuts but that's ok because I already knew that.

David


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2021)

Looks very nice! The dough is perfection. And I'm in the pineapple stays on the pizza camp! First had that in Hawaii back in the 80's.


----------



## forktender (Jun 13, 2021)

Say no to  any fruit besides tomatoes on pizza.

Your Pie looks great!!!


----------



## meltojanc (Jan 13, 2022)

My husband and I use chopped tomatoes as our pizza sauce, it's enough for a delicious Margarita.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 13, 2022)

meltojanc said:


> My husband and I use chopped tomatoes as our pizza sauce, it's enough for a delicious Margarita.



Sounds good , post up some pictures, and if you want you could start an other thread and show us also. 
That way we are replying to your post to.

David


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 13, 2022)

Wow! I’d definitely pay good money for that pie! Beautiful crust, cheese looks perfect…..I’m an equal opportunity pizza topping guy. Happy with pineapple or any other topping that is tasty! Thank you for sharing Sir!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 15, 2022)

The crust looks perfect. Care to share the recipe


----------

